# Voting for "bad to the bone horse photo contest!"



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, it turns out there were too many entries to make a poll. So, we will just have to manually post who we are voting for and I will tally them up at the end! Because of this error, I will be extending the voting deadline date to February 10th. A few brief rules: You have one vote for one entry only. You are not allowed to vote for yourself, and if you do it will be counted as -1 votes against you. Please make sure you go through all the entries before voting so you don't regret it later!

Link to the photo thread:
http://www.horseforum.com/horse-contests/bad-bone-horse-photo-contest-44752/

My vote: ilovelucy


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I vote: CloudMystique


----------



## Sophie19 (Apr 13, 2009)

I vote for Masatisan's Caleb


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

cloudy mystique...fendi is hardcore


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I vote AQHA13


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

CloudsMystique


----------



## Bubbles101 (Aug 15, 2009)

CloudMystique!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

CloudsMystique. Fendi is a monster


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

CloudsMystique


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

CloudMystique's Fendi


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

CloudMystique with Fendi xD


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

CM's Fendi, he is a little beast! hehe

And Smokey Joe for second place, that is the most hateful "I will kill you if you come closer " look I have seen on a horse...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Fendi for sure!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

Fendi!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Haviris!!!! awesome pic!!!!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Icrazyaboutu


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl (May 13, 2009)

CloudMystique!!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Cloudsmystic


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

clouds mystic

haha out of interest are those two still paddock mates


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

When is voting over?


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

ilovestitch said:


> When is voting over?


Voting closes on February 10th, when I will anounce 1st-last place.


----------



## ilovelucy91 (Mar 11, 2009)

SmokeyJoe! so cute, yet soooo evil lol!


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

I vote CloudsMystique


----------

